# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείται τεχνικός για λευκά

## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Ζητείται τεχνικός για λευκές συσκευές, πρόσληψη ή ως εξωτερικός συνεργάτης,περιοχή Αττικής πληροφορίες: smartech.lar@gmail.com

----------

